

Ask HN: Best house-pet training resources? - diggan

Inspired by the discussions in https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10021268<p>What is the go-to resource that you use to train your house pet?<p>We just adopted a puppy and would love to hear this crowd&#x27;s suggestions on websites&#x2F;books&#x2F;magazines&#x2F;blogs or media regarding training and making your house pets life more wonderful.
======
MaDeuce
The best way to make “your house pet’s life more wonderful” is to ensure that
it is consistently obedient at any time without having to resort to bribery.
IMO, the best training guide/philosophy is that of William Koehler. “The
Koehler Method of Dog Training” is no longer printed, but you can easily find
used copies on Amazon. The book is excellent and I’ve found his methods to be
the most reliable way to get a well-behaved and happy dog.

Koehler trained dogs for the military during WWI and went on to train dogs in
a number of Disney movies. His techniques are intended to produce consistent
off the leash obedience. There is no question as to whether or not the
techniques work. However, trainers following the “pure positive” and “death
before discomfort” philosophies view Koehler’s techniques as old-fashioned and
cruel. Personally, I find it cruel, sometimes even dangerous, to allow a dog
to determine when it will and will not be obedient.

Koehler’s approach may not be for you, but you should at least educate
yourself about it as an alternative.

